# Pecking order or more sinister?



## rach_h (Jan 8, 2020)

I got a new rooster and chickens yesterday. They sleep with the 3 older chickens and older rooster but this morning they got out accidentally together and. The rooster fought until the older one ran away and the rooster and one chicken ganged up on the younger chickens.
All are settled seperate for now and they slept fine. Will this sort itself out? 
The older chickens and rooster are Australorps and Australorp x. The new ones are frizzle rooster, Auracona and Auraconna x Barnelvador chickens


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can't put new birds into an existing flock without a careful introduction. The new birds need to be secure somewhere they can be seen and heard by the existing flock. It works best if the coop and run can be divided for them to get used to each other.

The two roosters could end up being a problem. Some are OK with an extra roo most are not.


----------

